# Passage d'un iPod Touch 1.1.5 au dernier jailbreak



## arnplouy (15 Septembre 2008)

Pourriez-vous m'aider??

Je viens de récupérer un ipod touch 8Gb avec un jailbreak 1.1.5 (4B1), je souhaiterais le réactualiser avec un des derniers jailbreak.

Si possible, j'aimerais que cette modification soit des plus simple.

D'avance merci


----------



## fandipod (15 Septembre 2008)

Je rappelle que le jailbreak annule la garantie!!!


----------



## arnplouy (15 Septembre 2008)

ca, c'est pas grave!

Il est déja jailbreaké (avec ziphone,je crois!!!) donc la garantie est déja morte

Donc je n'ai rien a perdre


----------



## arnplouy (18 Septembre 2008)

au final et aprés un peu de recherche, j'ai réussi a trouver comment mettre une version officielle sans payer

Merci


----------



## stenmath (31 Décembre 2008)

Salut,
Je sais que je fais un peu du déterrage de post mais je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi alors pourais-tu m'indiquer comment tu as fait ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## stenmath (5 Janvier 2009)

up! up! up!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Oui mais non. C'est illégal.


----------

